# Wie wird man Prüfer / Fischereiprüfung NRW



## Raptor_3001 (6. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich möchte mich hiermit erkundigen, welche Schritte notwendig sind, um im Bundesland NRW in den Prüfungsausschuss zur Fischereiprüfung aufgenommen zu werden und ggf. Vorbereitungslehrgänge abhalten zu dürfen.

Ggf. befinden sich ja hier im Board Kollegen, welche selber Prüfer sind bzw. Vorbereitungslehrgänge durchführen.

Viele Grüße
Raptor_3001


----------



## wakko (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wird man Prüfer / Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Guten morgen,
das geht über die jeweilige untere Fischereibehörde:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_text_anzeigen?v_id=10000000000000000101


----------



## Anglero (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wird man Prüfer / Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Finde, dass in der Frage beide Dinge etwas stark verknüpft sind. Prüfung ist ja amtlich, Vorbereitung hingegen privat. 

Du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich nicht als Prüfer zugelassen, wenn Du gleichzeitig Vorbereitungskurse abhältst. 

Die Abhaltung von Vorbereitungskursen dürfte kaum reglementiert sein, wenn man so hört, wie unterschiedlich qualifiziert die Kursleiter sind. 

Es war in unserem Fall allerdings so, dass die Kurse in BN/SU vom RhFV organisiert wurden.

Kursleiter war ein sehr kompetenter Thomas Kalweit (Geograph und Gewässerökologe). Er war selbst auch schon Prüfer, Fischereiaufseher usw. 

Vielleicht ist er der perfekte Ansprechpartner für den TE. Er ist in der Angelszene relativ bekannt. Einfach den Namen googeln oder evtl. hier kontaktieren:

https://www.facebook.com/anglerthomaskalweit?fref=photo

In der praktischen Prüfung selbst, wurden wir imho von (amtlich bestellten?) Fischereiaufsehern (wahrscheinlich auch Ehemalige) geprüft.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## florianparske (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wird man Prüfer / Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Hallo Raptor,

vorweg: Ich bin selber Lehrgangsleiter in unserem Verein und leite bei uns den jährlichen Vorbereitungskurs.

Vorbereitungslehrgänge darf jeder anbieten, hier gibt es keine Vorschriften.
Es ist ja auch keine Pflicht, dass der Prüfling vorab einen Kurs besucht haben muss.
In anderen Bundesländern ist das anders.

Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. bietet seinen Mitglieder an, deren Lehrgang zertifizieren zu lassen, was ein paar Grundanforderungen an den Kurs stellt.
Mehr Infos dazu hier: http://lfv-westfalen.de/content/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.php


Die Prüfung wird von der unteren Fischereibehörde ausgerichtet. Hier wird auch der Prüfungsausschuss gebildet.
Wenn man da mitmachen möchte, sollte man einfach mal dort anfragen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Sneep (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wird man Prüfer / Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

Wenn in einem Landkreis ein neuer Prüfer gesucht wird, richtet der Kreis eine Anfrage an den Fischereiverband NRW, mit der Bitte eine Person zu benennen. Der Fischereiverband hat das Vorschlagsrecht. Der Kreis kann aber bestimmte Kandidaten ablehnen, wenn er diese für ungeeignet hält.

Die Anfrage geht zunächst an den Teilverband und dann an die zuständige Bezirksgruppe. In aller Regel schlägt der Fischereiverband NRW den Kandidaten von der Basis auch vor, muss er aber nicht. Der Kandidat muss aber Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Zum Beispiel muss er die Lehrgänge Gewässerwart 1 +2, letzteren mit Prüfung nachweisen. Ob das aber noch aktuell ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Durch dieses Verfahren ist sichergestrellt, dass Quereinsteiger keine Chance haben und nur altgediente Verbandssoldaten zum Zuge kommen. 
Gute Beziehungen zum Bezirksvorsitzenden helfen immer. 
Oft wird das unter 4 Augen klar gemacht.


Der Prüfer führt eine hoheitliche Aufgabe durch, der Ausbilder nicht.

Die Auswahl von Ausbildern ist grundsätzlich unterschiedlich davon und sie ist ebenfalls von Teilverband zu Teilverband unterschiedlich. Bei RhFV regelt das die Bezirksgruppe. Dort kann man sich melden. Die Chancen stehen gut, Ausbilder werden eigentlich immer gesucht, schon alleine um die Gruppen klein zu halten. Auch hier sind bestimmte Lehrgänge Voraussetzung, die kann man aber auch nachher noch machen.

In anderen NRW Verbänden kann man sich als Ausbilder zertifizieren lassen und darf dann Lehrgänge für den Verein, aber auch nur als Einzelperson durchführen. Dan musss man aber das Ausbildungsmaterial noch Mindestvoraussetzung ist der Gewässerwartlehrgang 1+2.

Als Prüfer, hat man ohne langjährige Mitarbeit und Beziehungen wenig Chancen.

Beim Ausbilder sieht das wesentlich besser aus.

SneeP


----------

